# Maestro tuning suite



## Stikshift (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey i was wondering if anyone has any experience with this for the TSI motor? I spoke to a rep at RAI motorsport and he said that the tuning suite is basically the Accessport(Made for BMW, Mazda Speed, Subaru, Lancer Evo ext.) for VW's and Audi's. I am very interested in this and want to know more about what it can do, and has done for the TSI motor. Is anyone running this on there gti or anything? I would like to see dyno charts and mod lists with this tuning suit if possible. Thanks, All responses welcome


----------

